# Cathy Howse 365 Days Challenge 2010-2011



## my-everything (Jun 30, 2010)

Ladies, after digging up old threads on Cathy Howse, i've realized that the system and the results from using her methods are beyond inspiring!!

I'm tired of jumping from one regimen to another. Although i have no problems retaining length, I really need to just stick to one solid regimen that clearly works. 

Being consistent has been a key factor in achieving gorgeous, thick and long tresses for many long haired ladies. Natural or Relaxed

*The Rules (taken from the hairlista group):*

1. Wash your hair 2 times a week with acid ph balance shampoo/moisturizing shampoo/sulfate free shampoo (This is optional..personally, i only shampoo when needed)

2. Apply UBH protein deep conditioner or any of your favorite protein conditioner once a week or every other week or you can use cathy howse's recipe:
16 oz of reconstructor or protein conditioner (please ensure that mineral oil is NOT an ingredient)
8 ounces of olive oil
4 ounces of coconut oil
1 teaspoon of peppermint oil

(You can alternate between your moisture DC and your protein one)
*MUST USE 'HEAT' (i.e. DC with a plastic cap overnight etc) OR YOUR WASTING YOUR MONEY ON DC PRODUCTS!* 
make sure you follow with moisturizing conditioner after this for 15 mins 

3. NEVER let your hair dry without any leave ins. 

4. Limit blow dryer with cool button or no blow dryer

5. NO HAIR BRUSHES!!!!

6. Moisturize your hair with UHB creme moisturizer or dew moisturizer spray 2 or 3 times a day OR use your own moisturizer and oil to seal 2 times a day whatever you prefer 

7. Comb only on wash days


 8. Stretch your relaxers (try up to 10 weeks or more)

10. limit your direct heat to 1 or 2x a month


 11. You can buy her books but I dont think it is necessary since we have this site anyway so save your money.

*I will not be using her products but just her techniques instead!!*

If you're tired of being stuck at one length or you're regimen challenged, 

THIS CHALLENGE IS FOR YOU   

START DATE: 1ST JULY 2010- 1ST jULY 2011


----------



## CherryCherryBoomBoom (Jun 30, 2010)

my-everything said:


> START DATE: 1ST JULY 2010- 1ST jULY 2010



What, so this challenge is only one day? 

Nah, I'm only playing. I'll consider trying it


----------



## my-everything (Jun 30, 2010)

CherryCherryBoomBoom said:


> What, so this challenge is only one day?
> 
> Nah, I'm only playing. I'll consider trying it


 



Thanks for joining!!!


----------



## Chameleonchick (Jun 30, 2010)

I just reimplemented some of her techniques like the no brushing and using a protein conditioner. I am lazy with mixing now so I bought the Cabellina del Caballo conditioner it has olive oil and coconut you just have to add the peppermint.


----------



## ladysaraii (Jun 30, 2010)

I'm kinda doing something like this now

1. Wash hair w/ sulfate-free shampoo
2.  I'm adding OCT back in my routine so that will my protein
3.  Condition (at least 1 wash I DC)
4.  Moisturize and seal
5.  Put in 2 french braids and let airdry

No heat, no brush, no trimming

I'm doing this 2-3 times a week and my hair seems to like this regimen


----------



## my-everything (Jun 30, 2010)

ladysaraii said:


> I'm kinda doing something like this now
> 
> 1. Wash hair w/ sulfate-free shampoo
> 2. I'm adding OCT back in my routine so that will my protein
> ...


 
Sounds like the perfect regimen for healthy and long hair!! Do you have a hair goal in mind???


----------



## lolascurls (Jun 30, 2010)

This sounds good as it's what I'm mainly doing. No shampooing though!
Co-washing and Deep conditioning all the way.
I have a no-comb regimen right now! Finger detangle only. 
Gonna see what we get!


----------



## ladysaraii (Jun 30, 2010)

my-everything said:


> Sounds like the perfect regimen for healthy and long hair!! Do you have a hair goal in mind???


 

Girl as long as it wants to grow!  I'm transitioning so if I could get to waistlength that would be fabulous


----------



## my-everything (Jun 30, 2010)

^^^ ITA, i don't think shampooing at every wash is neccessary, so i won't be doing it!! 

I'm hoping this regimen will help me reach full BSB by Dec (Shortest layer is currently Apl). As for my longest layer, at least MBL!!!


----------



## ladysaraii (Jun 30, 2010)

I should probably add a short term goal.  I would like to be full APL by december.

So aside from any signs that I'm doing something wrong, this will be the regimen I'm sticking to (no more add products either) so i can really give the regimen a chance


----------



## Duchesse (Jun 30, 2010)

Are you sure the recipe calls for 2 tspns of peppermint oil? That sounds quite potent. Otherwise, that sounds like a good technique.


----------



## MrsPeaceLily (Jun 30, 2010)

Can you explain number 11 on the list? Does it mean use protective styles without braids or weave or no protective styles at all?

This challenge is definately for me.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## my-everything (Jun 30, 2010)

MrsPeaceLily said:


> Can you explain number 11 on the list? Does it mean use protective styles without braids or weave or no protective styles at all?


 

Hi!! Cathy Howse believes that we don't have to wear protective styles 24/7 in order to grow our hair out. 

However, protective styling has made it easier for many to reach their goals, including myself so it's best to use whatever style that has been working for you


----------



## Prayin4FullWL2012 (Jun 30, 2010)

I want to be in this one. because I know her stuff works and my 1 year transtion will be over in October I'll just go for another year. BY the end of this challenge I want to be full MBL that is after I clip or do my dusting. For a year supply of her conditioner wouldnt that be like 3 or 4 bottles? when I started her reggie I didn't want to use her stuff either but ohh when I did I went from CBL on Oct 24, 2008. then on Nov 28, 2008 I went to SL then on May 16, 2009 I made it to APL. Then I just stopped taking care of my hair for a little while. So now I have to get back on it and the whole thing about it is I only used her dew spray and her DC that's it. here is my fotki if anybody wanna check it out.
www.public.fotki.com/Computer-Love-Queen/


----------



## my-everything (Jun 30, 2010)

^^^you're making excellent progress!

You'll definitely reach MBL by next year, if not sooner At least you know what works so it's all about staying consistent now!!


----------



## Nonie (Jun 30, 2010)

my-everything said:


> Hi!! *Cathy Howse believes that we don't have to wear protective styles 24/7 in order to grow our hair ou*t.
> 
> However, protective styling has made it easier for many to reach their goals, including myself so it's best to use whatever style that has been working for you



I remember *that* and also her frowning on trimming, and I can't forget how bad her ends looked compared to people I looked up to like Supergirl, Wanakee or even the lady who first introduced me to my hair regimen, Brenda, before I ever knew of this forum of good haircare.


----------



## LadyPBC (Jun 30, 2010)

Is this challenge for naturals and relaxed heads?  I'm natural and can't figure out how to moisturize my hair everyday without losing my style (don't judge me - LOL).  

What is UBH conditioner?  Why would she suggest you not use a protective style?

I do most of this anyway I guess.  What is the anticipated outcome?  

I'll join .  I'm not good at challenges though.


----------



## my-everything (Jun 30, 2010)

^^^ IA her ends look terribly thin but i did a lot of research and clearly the people that use her techniques have beautiful hair!! These are the results that have inspired me to start this challenge: 


http://members.fotki.com/BabygurlNC/about/

http://members.fotki.com/mcelweep/about/

http://public.fotki.com/Jordan2009/~pictures-taken-on-/lisahair002.html

Ladies, you don't have to follow every single rule, but it would be great to stay on track so you can at least know what works or what doesn't!!


----------



## my-everything (Jun 30, 2010)

LadyPBC said:


> Is this challenge for naturals and relaxed heads? I'm natural and can't figure out how to moisturize my hair everyday without losing my style (don't judge me - LOL).
> 
> What is UBH conditioner? Why would she suggest you not use a protective style?
> 
> ...


 

Welcome!! This challenge is for both Naturals AND Relaxed heads. 

Do you wear puffs or twists???don't worry as long you can find a way to moisturize as frequently as possible, there shouldn't be any problems.

Check out her line of products:

http://www.ubhpublications.com/

Cathy's suggests protective styles are not necessary. She also  says you should be able to style your hair however you want and still retain length.

*What is the anticipated outcome?*

We should try to retain at least 5-6 inches like she suggests!! Even if you don't retain that much, as long as your hair is as healthy as can be 

Try to set a personal goal so you can go by your own expectations which should help to motivate you!!


----------



## Nonie (Jun 30, 2010)

my-everything said:


> ^^^ IA her ends look terribly thin but i did a lot of research and clearly the people that use her techniques have beautiful hair!! These are the results that have inspired me to start this challenge:
> 
> 
> http://members.fotki.com/BabygurlNC/about/
> ...



Oh I don't doubt her methods work. Lawd knows she taught me about DCing and while before I just washed my hair whenever it felt dry, it might've been her regimen that led me to lock it at twice a week. It was also she that got me to fall in love with reconstructors (protein + moisture) instead of pure protein. Except for the discouragement to trim or PS, I don't see anything wrong with her regimen. Your hair will grow, I just think ends would look so much better if she didn't leave those two useful practices out.


----------



## twinkletoes17 (Jun 30, 2010)

Count me in! I was about to pm you to start a challenge lol. I had amazing results last time. I hope that's the same case second time around


----------



## my-everything (Jun 30, 2010)

Nonie said:


> Oh I don't doubt her methods work. Lawd knows she taught me about DCing and while before I just washed my hair whenever it felt dry, it might've been her regimen that led me to lock it at twice a week. It was also she that got me to fall in love with reconstructors (protein + moisture) instead of pure protein. *Except for the discouragement to trim or PS*, I don't see anything wrong with her regimen. Your hair will grow, *I just think ends would look so much better if she didn't leave those two useful practices out*.


 

...I will definitely take out both rules!!! This challenge is to help anyone who is intesrested in growing long AND healthy hair and you are totally right, these rules are not good in terms of what we're trying to achieve. Thanks for the info


----------



## lovelexi (Jun 30, 2010)

soooo cathy howse says that i can wear my hair out and straight every day and still retain length? hmmm....


----------



## janda (Jun 30, 2010)

Sounds intriguing. Since you are not planning on using her products, could you give an example regimen following her rules- ex. are all sulfate-free shampoos pH balanced (I'm new)? Are you mixing your protein and moisturizing DC's and doing one DC? Curious?


----------



## my-everything (Jun 30, 2010)

lovelexi said:


> soooo cathy howse says that i can wear my hair out and straight every day and still retain length? hmmm....


 
I don't recommend it, I even deleted this rule!! Protective styles don't work for everybody but they work for most


----------



## twinkletoes17 (Jun 30, 2010)

I'm interested in that too. I remember having breakage but still retaining length. I'm not sure if that's from too much protein or not protective styling lol (I was flat ironing weekly at the time).


----------



## lovelexi (Jun 30, 2010)

my-everything said:


> I don't recommend it, I even deleted this rule!! Protective styles don't work for everybody but they work for most


Well im in the "most people" category. i loved wearing my hair straight, showed off the little length I had but that obviously didnt get me anywhere. so im better off with low manipulation and protective styles.


----------



## NIN4eva (Jun 30, 2010)

"*MUST USE HEAT OR YOUR WASTING YOUR MONEY ON DC PRODUCTS!*"

I assume that the above quote means electric heat from a dryer must be used but this is not entirely true. I DC overnight with plastic wrap because my dryer died. I have the same results as I would sitting under a hot dryer for an hour, if not better. I also DC for a couple of hours under a shower cap without heat with great results. No one needs to go out and buy a dryer to use high end DC products.


----------



## my-everything (Jun 30, 2010)

janda said:


> Sounds intriguing. Since you are not planning on using her products, could you give an example regimen following her rules- ex. are all sulfate-free shampoos pH balanced (I'm new)? Are you mixing your protein and moisturizing DC's and doing one DC? Curious?


 

Welcome!!The regimen simply includes:

-washing your hair every 3 days

-Deep conditioning after every wash

-Doing a protein treatment at least twice a month to balance with extra moisture   

-mositurizing twice daily (i prefer once a day)

-No heat (i.e blow dryers..but if absolutely neccessary, try to limit them)

-I will be protective styling and trimming when neccessary 

I don't know much about ph balance but I use all natural products anyway so I don't stress over that too much!! I believe there's a thread on this so look out for it


----------



## my-everything (Jun 30, 2010)

NIN4eva said:


> "*MUST USE HEAT OR YOUR WASTING YOUR MONEY ON DC PRODUCTS!*"
> 
> *I assume that the above quote means electric heat from a dryer must be used but this is not entirely true.* I DC overnight with plastic wrap because my dryer died. I have the same results as I would sitting under a hot dryer for an hour, if not better. I also DC for a couple of hours under a shower cap without heat with great results. No one needs to go out and buy a dryer to use high end DC products.


 
hi!! not at all, you can DC however you want, as long as some type of 'heat' is used for the product to penetrate better, whether it's body heat or sitting under a heating cap.....


----------



## my-everything (Jun 30, 2010)

Duchesse said:


> Are you sure the recipe calls for 2 tspns of peppermint oil? That sounds quite potent. Otherwise, that sounds like a good technique.


 
uuummm, I believe this is a recipe straight from her book...i found it on the bhm challenge and the OP listed the ingredients etc.


----------



## my-everything (Jun 30, 2010)

lovelexi said:


> Well im in the "most people" category. i loved wearing my hair straight, showed off the little length I had but that obviously didnt get me anywhere. so im better off with low manipulation and protective styles.


 
I try to do half and half I have no problems retaining but i can't keep my hands out of my hairThat will be the real challenge for me


----------



## Geminigirl (Jun 30, 2010)

I followed her regimen while relaxed and had great results. I am in! I don't know about shampooing though. I know she suggest to shampoo like every 3 days. I have this book somewhere though but I am in.


----------



## mstk (Jun 30, 2010)

I'm in! I usually moisturize once a day, but I'll make the effort to do it in the morning and at night. The only other thing I might have trouble with on the list is no brushing but I'll manage.


----------



## Geminigirl (Jun 30, 2010)

Does a toothbrush count as brushing lol, cause I might want my edges to kinda swoop sometimes versus going straight back.


----------



## my-everything (Jun 30, 2010)

Geminigirl said:


> Does a *toothbrush* count as brushing lol, cause I might want my edges to kinda swoop sometimes versus going straight back.


 
I guess a toothbrush isn't that bad so it should be ok


----------



## TruMe (Jun 30, 2010)

my-everything said:


> Hi!! *Cathy Howse believes that we don't have to wear protective styles 24/7 in order to grow our hair out.*
> 
> However, protective styling has made it easier for many to reach their goals, including myself so it's best to use whatever style that has been working for you


 

I am soooo in!!  I love my hair out so ^this^ I am truly excited about.  I am already following this regimen somewhat, just have to add or change a few things around.  For starters, I don't think I will be using shampoo twice a week but instead for my second wash, just do a conditioner wash.  The protein conditioner is the step that I was already planning on adding to my regimen.  Does anyone have a good recommendation for a protein deep conditioner?  Do any of my preferred lines carry them (Design Essentials, Jane Carter, Miss Jessie's or Hydratherma Naturals)?  And lastly, I will be continuing my trims until all of my relaxed ends are gone but then cease on all trims after that and I will have to get on the boat of moisturizing TWICE a day instead of once.  I am too excited.  I will post starting pics tomorrow after I do my co-wash this evening.

Thanks for starting this challenge!!


----------



## my-everything (Jun 30, 2010)

TruMe said:


> I am soooo in!! I love my hair out so ^this^ I am truly excited about. I am already following this regimen somewhat, just have to add or change a few things around. For starters, I don't think I will be using shampoo twice a week but instead for my second wash, just do a conditioner wash. The protein conditioner is the step that I was already planning on adding to my regimen. Does anyone have a good recommendation for a protein deep conditioner? Do any of my preferred lines carry them (Design Essentials, Jane Carter, *Miss Jessie's or Hydratherma Naturals*)? And lastly, I will be continuing my trims until all of my relaxed ends are gone but then cease on all trims after that and I will have to get on the boat of moisturizing TWICE a day instead of once. I am too excited. I will post starting pics tomorrow after I do my co-wash this evening.
> 
> Thanks for starting this challenge!!


 
Hey girl!! Miss Jessie's Rapid Recovery is a protein conditioner as well as Hydratherma's Amino Plus, Protein Deep Conditioning Treatment.


----------



## TruMe (Jun 30, 2010)

my-everything said:


> *5. NO HAIR BRUSHES!!!!*


 
Quick question, does this include Denman brushes?  I was going to try to start using this as my detangler on wash days.


----------



## TruMe (Jun 30, 2010)

my-everything said:


> Hey girl!! Miss Jessie's Rapid Recovery is a protein conditioner as well as Hydratherma's Amino Plus, Protein Deep Conditioning Treatment.


 
Perfect!!!  Thanks!!


----------



## Chevelure618 (Jun 30, 2010)

I'm in.  I can't say enough about her regimen AND her books.  They, to me, are the Bibles of black hair care.  Simple and to the point.  

I am now Healthy haired, but looking for LENGTH.  When I veer to far from her regimen, I get set back.  I use her Deep Conditioner less now, because now that my hair is in good conditione sometimes it makes my hair protein loaded, but I will never, ever, ever, not have her Lotion Creme Moisturizer on my shelf.  I can use other stuff, but LCM is fantastic for me.

I really, really want BSL.  I've changed my long-erm goal which used to be MBL.  I changed it because my torso is so long, that BSL on me will look like MBL.  On me MBL is only about 2 inches from BSL and then WL is only 1 inch more.  I know, it sounds crazy, but my shoulder blades are reallyyyyy long and my neck is really long.  That is why this length thing is taking so long.

One other goal of mine is getting weaved checked.  I really WANT to get weave-checked. That is when I'll know my hair is "long".

Thanks for listening.

When does the 365 days start?


----------



## Similie (Jun 30, 2010)

Count me in as well. I think this challenge along with the 2 other challenges I'm in will definitely make my hair thrive!


----------



## my-everything (Jun 30, 2010)

TruMe said:


> Quick question, does this include Denman brushes? I was going to try to start using this as my detangler on wash days.


 
Any regular brush, i.e. the ones commonly used on dry hair i suppose..I have used the denman myself but chose to finger detangle because it really does *thoroughly* detangle.

However,  you can use it but definitely not on dry hair


----------



## my-everything (Jun 30, 2010)

Chevelure618 said:


> I really, really want BSL. I've changed my long-erm goal which used to be MBL. I changed it because my torso is so long, that BSL on me will look like MBL. *On me MBL is only about 2 inches from BSL* and then WL is only 1 inch more. I know, it sounds crazy, but my shoulder blades are reallyyyyy long and my neck is really long. That is why this length thing is taking so long.
> 
> One other goal of mine is getting weaved checked. I really WANT to get weave-checked. That is when I'll know my hair is "long".
> 
> ...


 
wow your measurements are almost identical to mine, i'm surprised my shortest layer is actually at apl  

It would be perfect to get started tomorow, 1st July, we're exactly half way through the year but of course you can start anytime next week


----------



## Sha76 (Jun 30, 2010)

Count me in. As of right now I am not doing much to my hair other than washing and braiding it back because of frequent washings ( bc of sweat from workouts). I'm in.


----------



## Blessedmocha (Jun 30, 2010)

Great Challenge, I love cathy howse, 

I already do this so Count me in


----------



## greight (Jun 30, 2010)

I'm down for the challenge 

I'll be cutting my hair off (split ends... sigh) and following her method for a year. 

I'm going to post pictures this weekend since I finally get a break from work (4 whole days ).


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jun 30, 2010)

This is what me and most of the ladies here on lhcf have been doing already, cathy howse aint saying nothing new that hasnt already been said. 

but she is making money so, I THINK all the WL and HL ladies here should also *sell* their regimen. 

but great thread op, for those that DONT  know these things already.


----------



## bluediamond0829 (Jun 30, 2010)

Count me in!! I need to find something to make my hair grow and get out of this slow growth pattern that it is...

I already do some of it anyway so it wont be anything new that I'll be really changing.  But I do need to learn how and when to use protein or moisture conditioning to my hair.


----------



## my-everything (Jun 30, 2010)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> *This is what me and most of the ladies here on lhcf have been doing already*, cathy howse aint saying nothing new that hasnt already been said.
> 
> but she is making money so, I THINK all the WL and HL ladies here should also *sell* their regimen.
> 
> but great thread op, for those that DONT know these things already.


 
This is absolutely true. From my understanding though, Cathy Howse's information, advice and techniques came about 'before' hair forums such as lhcf were popular or even around!!

I'm hoping these techniques can help at least a few people, we all know haircare can be very frustrating so this could be a good place to start. 

I'm only a few inches away from wsl (longest layer) but i really need to sit myself down and stay consistent, at least until i've reached most of my goals.

I LOVE YOUR HAIR btw


----------



## otegwu (Jun 30, 2010)

JOOIINNIINNNGGG, ive just had a massive trim so im hoping for 2 inch by decemeber and 6 by next ur, this seems like a great routine for me


----------



## Salsarisma (Jun 30, 2010)

I'm joining too. I have been following this regimen for 6 months with great results already. I do protective style and trim though. I use her DC and moisturizers (Dew & Creme) daily. I have her book and agree with most of her practices!


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jun 30, 2010)

my-everything said:


> This is absolutely true. From my understanding though, Cathy Howse's information, advice and techniques came about 'before' hair forums such as lhcf were popular or even around!!
> 
> I'm hoping these techniques can help at least a few people, we all know haircare can be very frustrating so this could be a good place to start.
> 
> ...


 
thanks alot!!!


----------



## Salsarisma (Jun 30, 2010)

TruMe said:


> Quick question, does this include Denman brushes?  I was going to try to start using this as my detangler on wash days.



Cathy recommends not using brushes in her book, but if you go to her website and read the FAQs, she elaborates. She said brushes are fine to use to style your hair (such as wrapping) and for detangling, however daily use of brushes throughout the hair is not recommended. Based on that, a Denman for detangling or a boar brush to lay your edges flat is ok!


----------



## janda (Jun 30, 2010)

Ok I've read some of the other threads on Cathy Howse & I'm in. As Adora said it seems very similar to what I've learned already on LHCF.  All I need is some peppermint oil & to figure out how I'm not going comb my hair without looking a hot mess.


----------



## Salsarisma (Jun 30, 2010)

lovelexi said:


> soooo cathy howse says that i can wear my hair out and straight every day and still retain length? hmmm....



Cathy believes that PS is damaging. She says when the ends are wrapped against other hair, the other hair draws moisture from the ends and makes them dry.

I've seen so many women get great results from PS, so I incorporate it into my regimen.


----------



## greight (Jun 30, 2010)

I like that this challenge offers consistency and a method, even though this isn't anything new. I definitely need to have some kind of accountability in my life when it comes to my hair.

Anyway, I'll take a picture of the "start" picture once I clean my ends up on Friday/Saturday. I have a TON of split ends that I have to chop off.

I've been experimenting the last few weeks with products.

I'll be washing with 
- Elucence MB Shampoo (LOVE the smell... Not sure of the pH yet)
- Roux Porosity Control before DCing with either Aubrey Organics HSR (I haven't tried it), Giovanni Smooth as Silk Deep Conditioner (it is now on LOVE status), Elucence Conditioner (I like it) or Elasta DPR (jury's still out)... 
- Protein Deep Conditioners... Still trying to find the right one, but I love Ultra Sheen Duo Tex (low pH). If you ladies have suggestions, please let me know. My hair loves protein (Aphogee 2 minute is a bit too weak for me)

I'm going to look for Dudley DRC 28... I want to start using that every time I trim/cut my hair every 6 - 8 weeks. Might be upgraded to monthly if my hair responds well to it.

-My leave-in will be Giovanni Direct Leave-in followed by Darcy's Botanicals Hydrating Milk (I love the smell).

Great hair day this weekend:
I washed with Elucence MB Shampoo, used Roux Porosity Control then Giovanni Smooth as Silk. When it dried (I'll change this and do it when my hair is wet), I used Giovanni's leave-in (waited for 10 minutes), then followed it with the Hydrating Milk.

My hair smelled great and felt good to the touch. I'll be searching for the winning combo with protein DC.


----------



## notlookingback06 (Jun 30, 2010)

my-everything said:


> Ladies, after digging up old threads on Cathy Howse, i've realized that the system and the results from using her methods are beyond inspiring!!
> START DATE: 1ST JULY 2010- 1ST jULY 2011


 
My-everything, I just wanted to testify to your above statement! I decided to follow Ms. Howse's 365 day challenge last year and began it on 8/6/09. It will be a full year on 8/6/10 and I have literally achieved 5in. of new growth in just under 10 months (see my siggy for the length check pic that I took on 6/1/10). 

I am a faithful user of Ms. Howse's moisture system & methods and will continue to use them unless she changes the formulation for the worse. 

I will most definitely take a new 365 day challenge with you (this will be 8/6/10-8/6/11 for me). Below is my current product list and my current regimen:

My current product list:
1. WATER and Pure, Unrefined, Extra-Virgin Coconut Oil by God (J); 
2. Healthy Hair Butter, Lisa’s Hair Elixir , & Rosemary Mint Purifying Shampoo by Carol’s Daughter (www.carolsdaughter.com); 
3. Deep Conditioner, Crème Lotion Moisturizer & Dew Moisturizing Spray by Ultra Black Hair (UBH) Publications by Cathy Howse (www.ubhpublications.com);

My current regimen:
I wash my hair every 7 days, alternating with a co-wash and a shampoo wash (I deep condition my hair every other week when I do the shampoo wash) and style as desired. I am conscious of avoiding heat in my hair so I usually do my hair at night and let it air-dry overnight.


----------



## twinkletoes17 (Jun 30, 2010)

My-everything, do we need starting pics tomorrow?


----------



## Chevelure618 (Jun 30, 2010)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> This is what me and most of the ladies here on lhcf have been doing already, cathy howse aint saying nothing new that hasnt already been said.
> 
> but she is making money so, I THINK all the WL and HL ladies here should also *sell* their regimen.
> 
> but great thread op, for those that DONT know these things already.


 I support any black business that wants to SELL anything that benefits others.  Sell is not a dirty word....business is business.  This is America ...supply and demand.  Let's stop the negativity.  Support Black Business and entreprenneurs.


----------



## Gibsongal (Jun 30, 2010)

OH YEAH!!!! Love Cathy Howse and her techniques. I used her DC and wave neaveau as my moisturizer for a year and my hair thrived!!! I haven't found a DC as good as hers yet and I have tried everything from salon products to drugstore brands. The only thing that came close was that pantene relaxed and natural DC that was discontinued. 

I bought a bottle of her DC (32oz with a pump) and it lasted a year and I'm very heavy handed. Course when I started I didn't have a lot of hair. One thing that I realized is that I only needed to use her DC twice a month. Otherwise, for me, it was too much protein.

I typed all this to say: "Can I join too".


----------



## jerseygurl (Jun 30, 2010)

I absolutely swear by Cathy Howse. I bought her book and used her methods for 2 years and I went from damaged chin length hair to healthy APL hair. This was before I found this beloved site. 

Count me in, I need to go back to using her dew and lotion. The conditioner I can make for myself. I don't know how I will be able to wash twice a week though since I'm transitioning and I don't want to manipulate my hair too much.


----------



## Newtogrow (Jun 30, 2010)

Sounds like a worthwhile challenge indeed!!! Please count me in.

Ladies, please list the products you're using. Will Roux Mendex be okay for the protein conditioner???


----------



## my-everything (Jul 1, 2010)

twinkletoes17 said:


> My-everything, do we need starting pics tomorrow?


 

  If you can by tomorow, but if not, by the 4th at least!


----------



## Salsarisma (Jul 1, 2010)

I didn't post my regimen and products so here goes. Once a week I plan to:

Pre poo with my oil and conditioner mix 
Shampoo with SLS free Elast QP Soy Oyl
DC with UBH Deep Conditioner under the dryer for 20-30 minutes
Rinse out DC and do a quick condition with a moisture rich condish for slip
Light protein using Aphogee 2 minute every other week
Aphogee 2 step every 6 weeks
Moisture with UBH Creme Moisturizer twice a day/seal with EVCO
If my hair needs washing more than once a week, one of my washes will be a cowash with TJ Nourish Spa
Protective style most of the time


----------



## my-everything (Jul 1, 2010)

wow notlookingback06!!!! Thank you so much for joining us!!


----------



## my-everything (Jul 1, 2010)

Starting pic:

-I need half an inch to reach bottom bsl (hopefully by the end of this month)
-2 inches from bsl to reach MBL (By Dec 2010)
-2 more inch to reach WSL (BY July 2011-end of challenge)

i'm a bit optimistic but wsl is definitely possible by July


----------



## Newtogrow (Jul 1, 2010)

I did a slight texturizer today so I washed with neutralizing shampoo, followed by my Roux Mendex mix, then with Organix coconut. My leave in is Knot Today.

My next wash will be Sunday evening.


----------



## Rossy2010 (Jul 2, 2010)

Pls count me in, i should post a starting pic next week coz i plan to relax my hair and im stil waiting for some products that i plan to use. I would like to be at least full BSL by the end of this challenge.
im a newbie so i find it easier to assemble my stuff and take a pic  instead of listing them down. if its ok


----------



## my-everything (Jul 2, 2010)

My hair seems to love frequent washes!! It's more defined, soft and manageable


----------



## TracyNicole (Jul 2, 2010)

Can I still join?  I need a better regimen because my hair has been chin length for a long time.  I will take starting pics this weekend.


----------



## my-everything (Jul 2, 2010)

^^^Welcome!!


----------



## LushLox (Jul 2, 2010)

I just ordered some of the Deep Conditioner, I've always wanted to try it as I've heard so many positive reviews. Anyway I so happen to have a distributor that is based just down the road from me, so I ordered it over the phone this morning and it has just been delivered to me a few hours later!

Now that's what I call service!


----------



## Rossy2010 (Jul 3, 2010)

Rossy2010 said:


> Pls count me in, i should post a starting pic next week coz i plan to relax my hair and im stil waiting for some products that i plan to use. I would like to be at least full BSL by the end of this challenge.
> im a newbie so i find it easier to assemble my stuff and take a pic  instead of listing them down. if its ok


 
Im quoting coz i decided not to relax until end of the month so here is my starting pic.
I have an inch growth.
My regime
Pre poo with honeysuckle Rose once a week and i use garlic powder mixed with castor oil and EVOO for shredding
Shampoo with Pantene Pro-V
Dcing with Motions , Botanical Marrow, HoneySuckle Rose - ( i will be alternating)
Aphoghee 2 steps once a month
Leave-in conditioner Giovanni Weighlesss moisture
to moisture my hair Im using Castor oil- coz im on this challenge, Im also using Nutiva coconut oil
Im using some aid growth- MN + MT i mix it with pepper mint EVOO, and castor oil.
Im still learning and trying to devlop a regime. i might edit my regime coz i just chaged my products.
Here is my starting pic which was taken on 23rd Jun coz i have senegalise braids at the moment






i trimmed the ends - (compare to my siggy pic)


----------



## Growing My Glory (Jul 3, 2010)

I soooo want to join.  Is it too late?


----------



## Growing My Glory (Jul 3, 2010)

Hello ladies,  

My biggest problem is consistency and accountability but I am going to do THIS!

1. I began co-washing _again_ in May. I co-wash 2x a week but started using Hair One last month not sure if I will purchase it again cause I prefer co-washing.

2. I will deep condition once a week or at least every other. 

3. I do Protein treatments every 2 weeks (just started about 5 weeks ago and it stopped breakage that I was having).

4. I recently started using EVOO and absolutely love it.

3. I NEVER let my hair dry without any leave ins.

4. I just learned to blow dry on cool. I had to force myself to leave the switch on cool. My hair thanked me!

5. I never use brushes  NO HAIR BRUSHES!!!!

6. I usually only moisturize every few days. I will CHANGE this today!!!

7. I limit the combing and have changed the way I comb.  

8. Stretch your relaxers (try up to 10 weeks or more) ---  I don't usually stretch but I will try.

10. Limit your direct heat to 1 or 2x a month --- ok this one is ALWAYS hard for me.

11. I will dust off her book. 

I will not be using her products (at least not in the beginning) but just her techniques instead!!

I am stuck at one length (barely SL) and have trouble with being consistant. 

I will add journaling to my regimen as I think it will help me stay on track.


----------



## my-everything (Jul 3, 2010)

The challenge is going really well so far!! I'm planning to deep condition tomorow but my hair has not dried out at all throughout the week, so i'll stop myself from being too heavy handed


----------



## Wildkat08 (Jul 3, 2010)

I would love to join, but know that I wont be able to get focused on it until August (Bar Exam, uggghh)... is that okay? If so, I'll go from August 10- August 11.

I've learned so much and acheived great length and health in my hair since joining LHCF, but I think I can take my hair to another level with consistency and accountability (I don't even have a reggie)!

Will post starting pic and reggie in August.


----------



## LushLox (Jul 3, 2010)

Rossy2010 said:


> Im quoting coz i decided not to relax until end of the month so here is my starting pic.
> I have an inch growth.
> My regime
> Pre poo with honeysuckle Rose once a week and i use garlic powder mixed with castor oil and EVOO for shredding
> ...




You need to be really careful using the Aphogee so reguarly, minimum time between each use is six weeks. You don't want to overload on protein.


----------



## CurlyMoo (Jul 3, 2010)

Ladies don't forget to take your Iron and Zinc.


----------



## greight (Jul 4, 2010)

Okay, so I'm officially on the challenge! Pics tomorrow now that I officially trimmed and twisted. 

I washed with Roux 5-1 Alpha Shampoo first and then clarifyed with Giovanni's 50:50 Hydrating Shampoo. I did two shampoos since I only had a 2 oz amount of Giovanni's and I didn't want to use too much of it (I shampoo twice).

Then, I used Duo Tex. I sprayed it on, waited about 10 minutes, rinsed it out. Then, I DC'ed with AOHSR. I waited 10 minutes, rinsed out. I'll do a deep moisturizing treatment Wednesday. This wash day was for protein really.

I wash in small twists and redo them to cut time. I've had my hair twisted up since June.

I trimmed about 2 - 3 inches of hair (split ends). It turns out the front was worse than the back. I also was a little sad seeing the hair go, but happy once I felt my ends. I think I'll chop another inch at the end of the summer for good measure, but I know I'll probably have to cut deeper at the crown/front.

I used Giovanni Direct Leave-in and castor oil on top. LOVE it  It was better than Darcy's Botanicals.... I'm considering buying the liter for the leave-in.


----------



## greight (Jul 4, 2010)

Oh, I didn't use heat since Duo Tex doesn't call for it (and works fine without it).

I will overnight my moisturizing DC on Wednesday.


----------



## Rossy2010 (Jul 4, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> You need to be really careful using the Aphogee so reguarly, minimum time between each use is six weeks. You don't want to overload on protein.


 
Thank you so much.. I did not know. I will use it once every six to eight weeks then.


----------



## Newtogrow (Jul 4, 2010)

On my second wash for the week. 

Wash: Aphogee for damaged hair
Cond: Roux Mendex, with oil mixtures
DC: Organix Coconut
Leave In: Knot Today
Style for the week:Twisted with KCCC


----------



## my-everything (Jul 4, 2010)

Newtogrow said:


> On my second wash for the week.
> 
> Wash: Aphogee for damaged hair
> Cond: Roux Mendex, with oil mixtures
> ...


 
Just curious...does it not flake or dry out your hair????erplexed


----------



## ladysaraii (Jul 4, 2010)

Got my new OCT yesterday!  Love their service.

Friday I:

Prepooed w/ WGO/EVOO
Shampoo: BWC rosemary mint tea tree
conditioner: V05 raspberry to detangle
DC: Pantene something or other for curly hair
final AVC rinse.

Now I need to go load my cam onto my phone so I can access my pics.


----------



## HoneyA (Jul 4, 2010)

When I first started my HHJ, I used this method and let me tell you I went from above SL to APL in like 7 months. It's funny because for the last week i have been considering going on another 365 day challenge to get a few more inches and to get my hair even thicker. I'm MBL now. This must be a sign so yeah sign me up. Need to keep track of these challenges and take some starting pics!


----------



## my-everything (Jul 4, 2010)

^^^ welcome!!

7 months WOW!!! I really need to stay focused and motivated!!


----------



## lilpopers (Jul 4, 2010)

I tried making the mix in the OP, but the olive oil separated from the original mix. Anyone have any ideas to prevent this in the future?


----------



## Growing My Glory (Jul 4, 2010)

ladysaraii said:


> Got my new OCT yesterday! Love their service.
> 
> Friday I:
> 
> ...


----------



## Growing My Glory (Jul 4, 2010)

Hummm

    I sorta have a starting picture already cause my length hasn't changed much since I decided to "start over" with my HHJ.   Oh well.


----------



## lilpopers (Jul 4, 2010)

Growing My Glory said:


> ladysaraii said:
> 
> 
> > Got my new OCT yesterday! Love their service.
> ...


----------



## ladysaraii (Jul 4, 2010)

lilpopers said:


> Growing My Glory said:
> 
> 
> > Wild Growth Oil (It's sold at Sally's Beauty Supply)
> ...


----------



## Growing My Glory (Jul 4, 2010)

Thanks. I've never heard of that. I will check into it.

Have you used it very long?  Good results?


----------



## janda (Jul 5, 2010)

A few questions. Are we supposed to DC after every wash (every 3 days)? Or just once per week? Any one else following the recipe in the first posting? Is Aveda DR ok to use?


----------



## greight (Jul 5, 2010)

Posted this in another thread, but here are my officially starting pics! Unfortunately, My hair is uneven with the back being the longest so I think I'm really between SL/APL for the majority of my strands.

I'm hoping I can get/retain 6+ inches in the next year or so.


----------



## my-everything (Jul 5, 2010)

janda said:


> A few questions. Are we supposed to DC after every wash (every 3 days)? Or just once per week? Any one else following the recipe in the first posting? Is Aveda DR ok to use?


 
You can deep condition every 3 days if your hair is in desperate need of moisture!! However i have chosen to do mid-week cowashes and only deep condition at the end of the week simply because i have more time then.

Don't forget to alternate with a good protein DC to avoid moisture overload


----------



## ladysaraii (Jul 5, 2010)

janda said:


> A few questions. Are we supposed to DC after every wash (every 3 days)? Or just once per week? Any one else following the recipe in the first posting? Is Aveda DR ok to use?


 

I'm only DCing once a week.  Plus, since i'm using OCT I'm using my own conditioners/DCs


----------



## SelfStyled (Jul 5, 2010)

I am in- but will bu using my own products

This is pretty much what I am doing anyways.


1. I will co wash 2-3x/wk.I use Hair One to cowash.  I will shampoo when my hair feels like I need it(probably about 8-10 days)

2. This is the part that will be a different for me: my hair does not need a lot of protein at all. I have strong coarse hair as it is. I will mix SE mayo or Joico reconstructor + Moisture DC(every 2 weeks)

The other thing that may differ from CH's regimen is that I DC before I shampoo. I will use heat though- I just bought a heat therapy wrap that is awesome and gives a GREAT DC session in about 20 min.

I will DC once a week with a Moisturizing DC- 

3. NEVER let your hair dry without any leave ins- I always use a leave in.

4. I use a soft bonnet dryer to dry my hair for 30 min on cool.

5. The only brush I use is a toothbrush for my edges- when needed

6. I moisturize daily with Kukui Nut body cream and seal with JBCO/emu oil

7. I only Comb only on wash days


8. I Stretch relaxers 10-12 weeks

10. Direct heat is 1x/mo if that 

I feel like following this regimen will help me focus on adding consistent light protein treatments and my hair thrives when I keep it moisturized.

I keep a very detailed hair journal and I take notes about what my hair likes, does not like, etc.

I will post a starting picture in a few days.


----------



## twinkletoes17 (Jul 5, 2010)

OP I forgot to post starting pics 

Can I still do so?


----------



## my-everything (Jul 5, 2010)

twinkletoes17 said:


> OP I forgot to post starting pics
> 
> Can I still do so?


 
sure


----------



## nikki2229 (Jul 5, 2010)

Hi, I would love to join.

Nearly 20 months post. I BC'd on 2/13/10 at 15 months post. I am a slower grower so I need to retain every inch possible.


----------



## bluediamond0829 (Jul 5, 2010)

Okay I have one question: 

After shampooing do you deep condition with protein for 15 minutes and then follow up with a moisturizing conditioner do you have to sit under the dryer also with the moisturzing conditioner?

Just trying to get my regimen down.  And I also ordered her products to give them a test run to see how my hair turns out.  

I plan on DC every time oh another question and also i noticed that you said to alternate so are you stating to DC once a week with the protein and then the 2nd wash in the week to DC with the moisturizing conditioner?

Just a little confusing on that part.  I probably need to read the book which i finally dug out.


----------



## twinkletoes17 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hopefully I'll have a better starting pic when I flat iron on Friday. I'll have them both up.


----------



## my-everything (Jul 6, 2010)

bluediamond0829 said:


> Okay I have one question:
> 
> After shampooing do you deep condition with protein for 15 minutes and then follow up with a moisturizing conditioner do you have to sit under the dryer also with the moisturzing conditioner?
> 
> ...


 

Answers in red!!


----------



## my-everything (Jul 6, 2010)

twinkletoes17 said:


> Hopefully I'll have a better starting pic when I flat iron on Friday. I'll have them both up.


 
Your hair looks so thick and healthy!!


----------



## notlookingback06 (Jul 6, 2010)

twinkletoes17 said:


> Hopefully I'll have a better starting pic when I flat iron on Friday. I'll have them both up.


 
Your hair looks great!


----------



## my-everything (Jul 8, 2010)

Co washing Shrinkage!!


----------



## SelfStyled (Jul 8, 2010)

Just wanted to add my starting pics. I am a slow grower (1/4" a month). If I can grow *and* retain, I will be a happy camper.


----------



## ladysaraii (Jul 8, 2010)

I took these about a week ago.  I need to redo them wearing my ruler shirt

let me resize, those were huge!

well that's a bit better.  i hope


----------



## my-everything (Jul 11, 2010)

I hope everyone's doing OK!! So far my hair feels stronger, looks soft and is well moisturized

My shortest layer is finally catching up with the back but i really need to focus on my ends right now


----------



## janda (Jul 11, 2010)

I've been DCing twice a week but I just picked up some peppermint oil. Yeah! I'm going to follow the recipe tonight using Aveda Damage Remedy as my base. I'll follow up with Bee Mine DC.


----------



## charmtreese (Jul 12, 2010)

I would like to join! I need to start washing every 3 days instead of once a week!


----------



## SelfStyled (Jul 12, 2010)

janda said:


> I've been DCing twice a week but I just picked up some peppermint oil. Yeah! I'm going to follow the recipe tonight using Aveda Damage Remedy as my base. I'll follow up with Bee Mine DC.


 
That sounds like such a good idea for a base.


----------



## nikki2229 (Jul 12, 2010)

My hair feels so moisturized.

What do you ladies use to moisturize when you have you hair out and straight?


----------



## greight (Jul 14, 2010)

Just to update! 

I deep conditioned last week and washed/conditioned/re-twisted on Saturday. I'm currently deep conditioning with Elucence MB Conditioner (well, slapped some on and put on a shower cap).

I'm not sure if I'm going to rinse it out in the morning . The bottle did say that I could use it as a leave in... Another hair experiment, lol. 

If I don't deep condition tonight, I'll deep condition tomorrow night with Duo Tex and Giovanni Smooth as Silk. I'm re-twisting as well.


----------



## janda (Jul 14, 2010)

Question-- in order to comply with this regimen, do I have to sit under a dryer with my DC or is DCing overnight under a plastic cap sufficient?


----------



## greight (Jul 16, 2010)

Sometimes laziness pays off 

I had a day off since I'm working tomorrow and spent the day re-twisting. I ended up washing out the conditioner and then adding a bit more to the twists/ends of the hair (avoiding my scalp since my scalp will itch if any conditioner touches it). It was soft, but eh... Could have been better. The heat/sun was drying out my hair though .

I decided to use just aloe vera juice and castor oil to retwist since I'm po' and I have limited amount of my favorite products left. I separated the twists (which was easier than usual.... Elucence is now a staple) then sprayed aloe vera juice to detangle (a breeze) and then put castor oil on top. My hair is soft, my twists look neat, and it's not expensive to keep this up (I bought 32 oz of castor oil and 32 oz of aloe).

On Sunday, I plan on doing my protein conditioning with Duo Tex. I'll mix it most likely with the old conditioners (they're not bad... just not that good) that I have just sitting in my bathroom. I'll moisturize with the Elucence again since I got the liter.


----------



## SelfStyled (Jul 16, 2010)

Did a light pre poo protein today using Joick K pak reconstructor, and followed up with a nice moisturizing deep conditioner.


----------



## Goombay_Summer (Jul 17, 2010)

Does anyone have her _DEW_ recipe ?


----------



## notlookingback06 (Jul 19, 2010)

nikki2229 said:


> My hair feels so moisturized.
> 
> What do you ladies use to moisturize when you have you hair out and straight?


 
Nikki2229, I use the Dew moisturizing spray by Ms. Cathy Howse, www.ubhpublications.com. The Dew spray actually works well if my hair is out and straightened or not straightened.


----------



## twinkletoes17 (Jul 20, 2010)

I loooove her dew moisturizer. I use it before I put my hair in braids, in a bun, in a bonnet before bed... good stuff


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jul 20, 2010)

this is a great challenge OP. i would also like to add that MEGA TEK is great for the protein DC since karetin is the SECOND ingredient!.  Also, protective styling would go sooo well with this challenge.  i have already been doing these things for about 3 years and it PAID OFF!!


----------



## Rossy2010 (Jul 20, 2010)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> this is a great challenge OP. i would also like to add that MEGA TEK is great for the protein DC since karetin is the SECOND ingredient!. Also, protective styling would go sooo well with this challenge. i have already been doing these things for about 3 years and it PAID OFF!!


 
Its nice to read that you recommend MT. I have it but was not so sure of using it coz many people had complained about shredding. 

Btn I love your hair. You are one of my many role model in this forum


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jul 20, 2010)

Rossy2010 said:


> Its nice to read that you recommend MT. I have it but was not so sure of using it coz many people had complained about shredding.
> 
> Btn I love your hair. You are one of my many role model in this forum


 

awww thanks SO MUCH !!! 

Theres shedding problems becuase mega tek is 100% protein which causes protein overload if your not careful. You MUST keep your protein/moisture balance on point!! i can use mega tek every week as a DC and not get shedding becuase i use alot of moisture in my hair, such as, scurl and care free curl activator. you have to, have to balance out all that protein!


MEGA TEK is perrrfect in every way for a protein DC.


----------



## Rossy2010 (Jul 20, 2010)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> awww thanks SO MUCH !!!
> 
> Theres shedding problems becuase mega tek is 100% protein which causes protein overload if your not careful. You MUST keep your protein/moisture balance on point!! i can use mega tek every week as a DC and not get shedding becuase i use alot of moisture in my hair, such as, scurl and care free curl activator. you have to, have to balance out all that protein!
> 
> ...


THK!!!! I read about jheri juice and I have been using Care Free Curl Gold for a week now. Since joining LHCF I do not have so much shredding coz that was always my biggest problems. I will try MT and see how it works for me. .


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jul 20, 2010)

Rossy2010 said:


> THK!!!! I read about jheri juice and I have been using Care Free Curl Gold for a week now. Since joining LHCF I do not have so much shredding coz that was always my biggest problems. I will try MT and see how it works for me. .


 

cool! i love the juice!!! i DC on dry hair, its better that way. be careful, its a hard protein DC!!!! thats why i love it. its just as hardcore as aphogee two step! IMO! the more protein I do, the more juice i use!

HHJ!


----------



## janda (Jul 20, 2010)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> this is a great challenge OP. i would also like to add that MEGA TEK is great for the protein DC since karetin is the SECOND ingredient!. Also, protective styling would go sooo well with this challenge. i have already been doing these things for about 3 years and it PAID OFF!!


 
AdoraAdora, I love your hair. Questions- Do you add anything to MT? For ex. CH recommends making your DC with EVCO, EVOO, oils, etc. Do you follow it up with a purely moisturizing DC?
Right now, I'm DCing 2x/week. One time with protein (right now using Aveda DR) doctored up like CH recommends and follow with moisturizing DC. The 2nd, DC of the week is just moisture. I'm a closet juicer - using Bee Mine Juicy at night. I'm co-washing almost everyday and wet bunning. After co-washing, I use a moisturizing leave-in and then spray with Aphogee K & GT. What do you think? Am I on my way to moisture overload?


----------



## janda (Jul 23, 2010)

.... Bumping....


----------



## TruMe (Jul 26, 2010)

my-everything said:


> 2. Apply UBH protein deep conditioner or any of your favorite protein conditioner once a week or every other week or you can use cathy howse's recipe:
> 16 oz of reconstructor or protein conditioner (please ensure that mineral oil is NOT an ingredient)
> 8 ounces of olive oil
> 4 ounces of coconut oil
> ...


 
Question about blue highlighted part:
OK, let's say I do the protein treatment today, do I still do a regular Deep Conditioning with my regular conditioner under the dryer using heat?  Or do I just apply my conditioner as usual, leave in for 15 mins and just rinse it out?

Thanks!!


----------



## my-everything (Jul 26, 2010)

TruMe said:


> Question about blue highlighted part:
> OK, let's say I do the protein treatment today, do I still do a regular Deep Conditioning with my regular conditioner under the dryer using heat? Or do I just apply my conditioner as usual, leave in for 15 mins and just rinse it out?
> 
> Thanks!!


 
For me, it all depends on the strength of the protein treatment (light or strong/heavy) and if my hair feels hard or slightly dry afterwards.

Light protein-leave in for 15 mins and just rinse it out

Heavy protein-Sit under the dryer then rinse


----------



## greight (Aug 2, 2010)

So although I haven't been updating, I have been doing the Howse Method. Kinda... Sorta...

I haven't deep conditioned twice this past week since I've been busy at work and my hair regimen fell off (also tried a new hairstyle that was a hit! not protective though so....)

I co-washed last Tuesday (lack of hair products). I used David Babaii Hydrating Conditioner which I think will be a co-washing staple.  But I think I might co-wash from now until the end of the summer while doing the 2x a week deep condtioning.

 I'm cowashing tonight (Aussie 3 min) since my hair feels extra dry, but I'll do my complete wash/DC on Wednesday. I also plan on trimming my hair another inch. I think I'll do this every month or six weeks until my split ends are gone. I might take off more depending on how I feel.


----------



## Vashti (Aug 2, 2010)

Subscribing!


----------



## Prettyeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

I am in because I love Cathy Howse. I will not follow all the challenge rules but will keep you posted on how my progress goes!


----------



## greight (Aug 3, 2010)

Okay, I washed with Elucence MB Shampoo and I'm deep conditioning overnight with Giovanni Smooth as Silk.

I think I might break from the challenge and co-wash (with Elucence MB Conditioner) for the rest of the month since I'm seeing breakage erplexed. I'm also going to try to keep my twists in for three weeks at a time. My hair gets dry every 2 or so days and I think I've been over manipulating. I need to get some Direct Leave-In but it's hard finding it in my area so I buy online.

I've done co-washing before and just redid the twists that seem to begin matting. It wasn't bad, but I don't really like fuzzy hair.


----------



## greight (Aug 3, 2010)

Woops, forgot! I detangled dry for the first time today without the aid of water/conditioner. I used castor oil and then olive oil. Olive oil alone does not do anything, but after softening the hair with castor, the olive oil went through better.

Not sure if I'm sold on dry detangling yet.


----------



## ladysaraii (Aug 3, 2010)

I need to get better about washing every 3 days.  It seems to keep stretching to 4 or 5


----------



## lilpopers (Aug 4, 2010)

So I have been following the method although I find that the recipe is making my hair really oily so I think I am going to get rid of the rest of it and just deep condition with a store bought conditioner.


----------



## buttafly10021 (Aug 4, 2010)

I would like to join this challenge it sounds great!!!


----------



## janda (Aug 4, 2010)

I've been doing pretty well with the challenge. All except the limited combing rule as I feel the need to comb my hair everyday. Tonight I pre-pooed with WGO, EVCO and EVOO mix  with a few drops of Rosemary Oil to dilute the smell then I washed with 100 Percent Pure Honey Coconut Shampoo. I DC'd with the Howse recipe using Aphogee 2 min as a base and now I'm under the dryer DCing with the 100 Percent Pure conditioner.


----------



## my-everything (Aug 5, 2010)

I hope you're all doing well!!! I've been keeping up with the challenge pretty well and my hair looks really healthy!!!

This month i will be focusing on keeping my hair as detangled as possible without using my denman...


----------



## princessdi (Aug 5, 2010)

I want in.  Hoping to reach MBL by December 2010.  Thanks.


----------



## Prettyeyes (Aug 8, 2010)

My mother happened to have Cathy's book and I borrowed it after all these years of trying a couple of her techniques, I am going to read it for myself. Like I said before I know I have my own regimen but I use one of her techniques and once I read the book I may find something new. I am also going to purchase at least one of her products to show her some $$ support! HHG!


----------



## janda (Aug 8, 2010)

Prettyeyes said:


> My mother happened to have Cathy's book and I borrowed it after all these years of trying a couple of her techniques, I am going to read it for myself. Like I said before I know I have my own regimen but I use one of her techniques and once I read the book I may find something new. I am also going to purchase at least one of her products to show her some $$ support! HHG!



Let us know if you pick up any additional recommendations and tips in her book.


----------



## SelfStyled (Aug 8, 2010)

I am on auto pilot....things are going well. I wash/cowash 2x a week- DC at least 1/wk. I have been hair journaling and making sure to get in light protein treatments. I cannot wait to see where I will be in a year from now.


----------



## Prettyeyes (Aug 12, 2010)

janda said:


> Let us know if you pick up any additional recommendations and tips in her book.


 I sure will! Taking notes as I read!


----------



## silenttullip (Aug 13, 2010)

Is it too late to enter?


----------



## my-everything (Aug 16, 2010)

silenttullip said:


> Is it too late to enter?


 
Sure you can join!!! Just post your starting pic and the rules you might not follow to the T


----------



## Newtogrow (Aug 26, 2010)

I am still hanging in there, I have scaled back to washing and DC at least once a week due to my low manipulation regimen.


----------



## LovinLocks (Aug 27, 2010)

my-everything said:


> This is absolutely true. From my understanding though, Cathy Howse's information, advice and techniques came about 'before' hair forums such as lhcf were popular or even around!!



You are correct in this statement; that's why I was wondering why Ms. A was lightweight hating, LOL.

Anywho, I did the bc telling myself I was prepping for dreads.  Well, I had to be honest with myself . . . ain't happenin' (which meant I cut off my mbl, 4" from wl hair for NOTHIN.  It's aiight, I'm telling myself the fun is in the journey (yeah right). Bottom line, I'm back on regime to get my "somewhere between mbl and wl" locks back.  Oh and my beginning pic is right up top left, my current profile pic.

Namaste,

LL

P.S.  And, I'll be using C. Howse/ayurvedic hair care regiment.


----------



## Prettyeyes (Aug 27, 2010)

Cathy is also big on taking vitamins/minerals etc. Anyone here doing this part of her regimen?


----------



## TruMe (Sep 9, 2010)

^^^Yes, I have been taking the One A Day Women vitamins and I have to say it has helped TREMENDOUSLY.  I was never a real big advocate for vitamins because I always got sick taking them.  Then I just realized that as long as I take them RIGHT after I eat, I am fine.  I carry some in a baggy in my purse just in case I don't get to it in the morning so I hit it up during lunch.

Also checking in on this challenge.  I have to say that I have done everything listed EXCEPT the protein treatments.  I am just so nervous about them.  I've bought the product...just haven't used it yet.  And, not sure if I am following the 'no blow dryer' step correctly or not because I am still using a hooded dryer.  I do not use the hand-held one so I guess that is still better.


----------



## janda (Sep 11, 2010)

Hello, hello, anyone here? I'm DCing tonight with Aphogee 2 minute mixed with EVOO, EVCO and peppermint. 

Prettyeyes-- yes, I'm taking my vitamins- a multi, Andrew Lessmans's HSN and omega 3's.


----------



## Prettyeyes (Sep 12, 2010)

I think vitamins are so important I get forgetful somedays but trying to take them consistenetly because it does pay off. Also, I am considering changing the dc portion of my regimen to follow Ms. Howse more in that area.


----------



## Solitude (Sep 15, 2010)

I'm too late to join this challenge, but I'm going to look into her methods and possibly start Oct. 1, together with protective styling. I need to to read the book and possibly order the products. I know we can get the info here, but I've read MANY Cathy Howse threads and I still don't fully understand the method...

ETA: Actually, I'm not going to buy her products until I run out of alllll of the stuff I have at home. I have more than enough stuff to do this regimen, including peppermint oil. But, I did order the book on Amazon. I can always resell it there, so that'll be a savings.


----------



## greight (Sep 26, 2010)

Quick update!

So my hair fairs better with every 3 days deep treatments or washing/conditioning. It's weird, but if I go only wash once a week, my hair feels weaker at Day 6 than it did when I was washing it. 

I still need to find my trimming scissors, but I can't wait to trim off the rest of my split ends and be officially split free. I still suffer from dryness, but it isn't as bad.

I try not to manipulate my hair, but I think my retention issues are due to split ends and dryness. This winter will be super important for me to address both. I hope I can be at 10 - 12inches all around by spring/summer next year so that means about 2 inches of retained growth after I cut off the last split ends.

I'm using Giovanni Direct, Ultra Duotex, and wheat germ oil primarily. It's been good


----------



## Solitude (Sep 26, 2010)

Being a PJ, I bought the book and her products. It's too early for me to speak on the deep conditioner, but I'm loving the Dew spray. I like the oil moisturizer, too, but I've been using the dew more. I'll report back in a couple of months....hopefully I'll remember. 

The book was just okay. A lot of typos, but sound advice. If I didn't have LHCF, it could have easily set me on the right track for beginning my hair journey. I tried to keep in mind that she wrote it for a general audience.


----------



## janda (Sep 27, 2010)

Solitude said:


> Being a PJ, I bought the book and her products. It's too early for me to speak on the deep conditioner, but I'm loving the Dew spray. I like the oil moisturizer, too, but I've been using the dew more. I'll report back in a couple of months....hopefully I'll remember.
> 
> The book was just okay. A lot of typos, but sound advice. If I didn't have LHCF, it could have easily set me on the right track for beginning my hair journey. I tried to keep in mind that she wrote it for a general audience.



Solitude I'm curious about the ingredients in her products- especially the dew spray and DC.


----------



## Gemini350z (Sep 27, 2010)

OK, I know I am too late to join the challenge.  But I am definitely going to follow along with you guys.  I have used her methods before and was very successful, and it is time to revisit!

Off to get my vitamins!


----------



## ladysaraii (Sep 27, 2010)

I'm still hanging in, but I need to find a good protein DC.  Are most of you using her DC or do you have another one?


----------



## janda (Sep 27, 2010)

ladysaraii said:


> I'm still hanging in, but I need to find a good protein DC.  Are most of you using her DC or do you have another one?


 
I am curious about her conditioner and would like to hear some reviews. Right now, I am using either Aphogee 2 minute or Aveda Damage Remedy as a base for her conditioner recipe. It's been working pretty well.


----------



## Solitude (Sep 28, 2010)

janda said:


> Solitude I'm curious about the ingredients in her products- especially the dew spray and DC.


 
janda - here you go!

*Dew Spray Ingredients:
Purified Water, Propylene Glycol, Cyclomethicone, Dimethicone, Polysorbate-20, Coconut Oil, Lanolin, Methylparaben, Fragrance, Propylparaben, FD&C Yellow No. 6, FD&C Yellow No. 5*

Note: this product smells great, it's moisturizing, and it gives a lot of slip on wet hair (probably due to the cones). So far, I've used it on straight hair after a rollerset (a light spritz; it dried quickly without making my hair frizzy), and I've used it on a braidout - it worked well, I sealed it with coconut oil. The 8 oz. bottle does seem awfully small....I'm not sure why, maybe because I buy a lot of my products in 16 oz bottles. 

*UBH Deep Conditioner Ingredients:
Aloe Vera Concentrate, Deionized Water, Peppermint Oil, Royal Bee Jelly, Menthol, Stearic Acid, Stearakonium Chloride, Jojoba Oil, Safflower Oil, Coconut Oil, Olive Oil, Lecithin, Extracts of (Papaya Fennel, Kiwi) Tocopherol, Wheat Germ Oil, Ascorbic Acid, Silica, Fragrance, Methylparaben, Imidazolidinyl Urea, Propylparaben, FD&C Yellow No. 5*

Note: I'm hesitant to give a review on this one because I have only used it once. The "tingle" I was anticipating wasn't all that; dry and itchy scalp shampoo by Keracare tingles more. It also made my hair hard (which she states that it will, and to follow with a moisturizing conditioner). This scared me because it took a few rinses with my Aveda Dry Remedy Conditioner to get my softness back. But, after I added my leave-ins it was fine, I saw much less breakage throughout the week. I'll have to use it more to give a better review, but I've decided to use it only once a week, even though I wash at least twice a week. I'm kind of thinking that I'd prefer to use my Aveda Damage Remedy set because it has protein and it's also moisturizing. 

Updated 12/1/10: I've been noticing some breakage, so I'm back to using this deep conditioner to see if it helps! The tingle is more noticeable, feels pretty good...

*Lotion Creme Moisturizer Ingredients:
Purified Water, Olive Oil, 1-Octadecanol, Cetrimonium Bromide, di-Panthenol, Allantoin, Lecithin, Dimethicone Cocolyol, Methylparaben, Diazolindinyl Urea, Propylparaben, Retinol, Tocepherol
*
Note: I really like this moisturizer for straightened hair. It has no smell at all. (Notice, there is no fragrance listed). I'm not sure why that is. It reminded me of Olive Oil Moisturizer without the terrible (to me) smell, or the stickiness. It gave the same shine. Again, I've only used this one a couple of times because I've been using the Dew Spray daily. I really like that one. On the bottle, it says designed for all hair types, but I think this one was designed for relaxed hair. 

Updated 12/1/10: I'm still loving this moisturizer. I'm using it on my ends mostly. 

_Please forgive me if I spelled any of the ingredients wrong. I typed them straight off the bottles and didn't double-check the spelling. _


----------



## Drtondalia (Sep 29, 2010)

I want to join. I am new to this site. What should I do?


----------



## janda (Sep 29, 2010)

Solitude thank you so much for that information. I have been contemplating ordering some products. Or at least get the book.


----------



## janda (Sep 29, 2010)

Drtondalia said:


> I want to join. I am new to this site. What should I do?


 
Welcome. I'm pretty new also. Check out the Cathy Howse threads and you should get a good idea of her recommended regimen. Some of the ladies in this challenge actually have her book so you might want to ask them for any additional tips.


----------



## Solitude (Sep 29, 2010)

janda said:


> Solitude thank you so much for that information. I have been contemplating ordering some products. Or at least get the book.


 
You're welcome!


----------



## janda (Oct 27, 2010)

How's everyone doing? Any updates on your regimens? Nothing new to report with me. I'm still shampooing and DCing twice a week. Still haven't bought the book yet.


----------



## ChanelNo5 (Oct 28, 2010)

^^^ Get the book.  It was the first thing I read on my hair journey.  It really helps you understand why you're doing what you're doing.



Ladies...IMO...

You can do no wrong with Cathy Howse's method.  It was how I began my journey, and how I deliberately grew my hair to BSL for the first time in my adult life.  I've been around here for a loooong time, and seen many fads come and go but her system WORKS, specifically for *4 a/b relaxed hair*.  I'm natural now, but when I was relaxed I followed her regimen with her products to a T and my hair grew beautifully.  Regimen:

Shampoo: Every three days with a moisturizing shampoo.
Deep condition:  After every shampoo with her conditioner w/heat for 30 mins. (sometimes follow with a slippery coney condish as hers is protein and can make hair slightly hard)
Leave in: Neutrogena Triple Moisture
Style:  seamless comb and wet bun
Maintain: Every night spray with dew, and apply an oil of choice. Wrap is silk or satin scarf at night.
Relax every 8-16 weeks.
Clarify as needed.
Aphogee 2 step every 6 weeks.

Hair will grow longer.

I followed this regimen religously and saw results.


----------



## notlookingback06 (Oct 28, 2010)

janda said:


> I am curious about her conditioner and would like to hear some reviews. Right now, I am using either Aphogee 2 minute or Aveda Damage Remedy as a base for her conditioner recipe. It's been working pretty well.


 
Hi there Janda, I've been using her DC since 8/09 and I've had GREAT results with it. My method is to use the UBH DC weekly & then I do an Aphogee Reconstructor tx 1x/month. My hair is in pretty good condition. I've seen very little to no breakage or splitting over the course of a year of using her products and moisture methods.


----------



## notlookingback06 (Oct 28, 2010)

ChanelNo5 said:


> ^^^ Get the book.  It was the first thing I read on my hair journey.  It really helps you understand why you're doing what you're doing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm in COMPLETE AGREEMENT! I actually took her 365 UBH Challenge, which I started on my natural hair on 8/6/09, and by 6/1/10 was able retain about 5" of new growth. I'm a witness to how important a good moisture system is, as well as weekly DC tx. IMHO, you can't go wrong with her system or her products.


----------



## Gemini350z (Oct 28, 2010)

Ok ladies, I have been following the method:

Poo: KeraCare Hydrating Detangling Shampoo
DC: Kenra Nourishing Masque or KeraCare Humecto (with or without BBD Stretch if i need protein or EVOO/EVCO if I need extra moisture)
Leave In: Salerm 21, LacioLacio

I am not using any brushes, except for my denaman detangling brush (thats allowed right?)

I wrap at night and clarify and do hardcore protein treatments when necessary, my hair usually tells me.

At the moment I have 4 tracks in my hair, just for added length and to take stress off of my own hair.  My pictures below show my current length and starting point for this challenge.

Happy hair growing ladies.


----------



## janda (Nov 6, 2010)

I finally got her book.


----------



## SelfStyled (Nov 6, 2010)

Janda- your hair is looking good.

I am still hanging in there. Washing and DC'ing twice a week.


----------



## janda (Nov 6, 2010)

SelfStyled Thank you. I'm still washing and DCing twice a week too. Her book is very informative and makes so much sense.


----------



## Newtogrow (Nov 7, 2010)

I am wearing my hair in braids with my own hair. I've only been washing and dc once a week since the cooler weather has begun. I also been wearing wigs for ps.


----------



## greight (Nov 27, 2010)

Still wearing my protective twist style (no extensions). I've also been deep conditioning at least twice a week. Within the last two weeks or so, I've been final rinsing with Roux Porosity Control. 

For the last four weeks, I've baggying with a moisturizer or conditioner overnight. If it's conditioner, I rinse it out in the morning. I've been really really trying to make sure my hair is getting enough moisture.

I stopped with the biotin, unfortunately, in October. I only grew half an inch in the last 8 weeks . The good news is that I retained! But I'm going back on to the biotin again and I hope I can get a couple inches in the next couple of months or so. Still cutting off my split ends (more so in the front), but my hair is getting a lot better. 

I think I like the daily co-washing/2x deep conditioning in twists, but that forces me to redo my twists to prevent matting... I'll see though. I want to keep these bad boys in for 3 weeks without touching them, but I might only be able to get up to 2


----------



## Newtogrow (Nov 28, 2010)

I've been using Joico K Deep Penetrating Reconstructor at least twice a month, this has helped a lot with breakage and retention.


----------



## steffiejoe (Nov 29, 2010)

FYI

FREE UBH products for your 365 day Challenge videos!

Are you an Ultra Black Hair success story?

We're looking for your video success stories to add to our website. If your video is used on our website, you will receive $100 in free UBH products.



Here are the details:

Use your webcam or video camera and tell us how UBH transformed your hair.
Your hair does not have to be long.  Just show us your improvement and talk about how UBH products helped your hair.
Start or end your video by saying your name and "I took the Ultra Black Hair 365 day challenge."
Include your "before picture" in your video. (No pictures of your current hair). You must show your scalp to prove no extensions were used. (Videos that do not show your scalp will be rejected. We reserve the right to edit this out but to be considered you must show us you are telling the truth.)
You must also show your UBH products in the video.
Your video can be 1-5 minutes and is subject to editing.
Deadline for receipt of videos is 11/30/10. Send your videos to [email protected]. Please note: videos we use become the property of UBH and you will receive $100 in Free UBH products as compensation for use.
Finally Shake it, Flaunt it, Own it, Tell your story, make it yours!


----------



## Solitude (Dec 1, 2010)

ChanelNo5 said:


> ^^^ Get the book.  It was the first thing I read on my hair journey.  It really helps you understand why you're doing what you're doing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the review! BSL is alluding me....I really need to be more consistent.


----------



## greight (Dec 15, 2010)

Update and BUMP!

So I think I've gotten a grip on my perpetual dryness . Co-washed with Elucence MB and used Roux PC on final rinse. I used the Kimmay Tube leave in and currently my hair has issues drying (which is GOOD since that means there isn't as much moisture leaving my hair anymore!).

I've been deep conditioning 2x a week religiously, with intermittent co-washing whenever I feel like my hair needs the moisture.


----------



## janda (Jan 7, 2011)

Just bumping up the thread. How's everyone doing with their regimen? I'm still DCing twice a week.


----------



## LoveisYou (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm in, here's my regimen

wash/co-wash 2x weekly
DC 2x weekly - I day Cathy Howse's Conditioner, 1 day Aceite de Olivia conditioner
Aphogee every six weeks
relax every 10 weeks
minimum direct heat (will be rollersetting a lot)
vitamins - multi, b5, msm and fish oil


----------



## mzteaze (Jan 8, 2011)

Surprisingly I have been sort of following her regime without even knowing it!

Since its too late to actually join the challenge, I will be following along for the last six months (or so).

My regimen:

wash/co-wash - at least 2 times weekly (poo of choice:  Devacurl Low Poo)
Porosity Control - once a week
DC at least once week (I follow this rotation: Week 1) Megatek (protein) followed by a deep moisture DC   Week 2) Alter Ego Garlic Condish  Week 3)  Condish of choice (I have other collections to get thru))
Leave In conditioner
JBCO/argan oil/Vatika
 Vitamins via green shakes, plus:  MSM, Omega 3-6-9, garlic

On weeks 2 & 3, I apply an overnight light protein conditioner before bed then wash out the next morning.

I change this up a little for the summer.


----------



## janda (Jan 12, 2011)

Shampooed tonight with NuGro shampoo. DC'ed  with Aphogee 2 minute mixed with EVOO, EVCO and peppermint EO. Now using a moisturizing DC.
Still shampooing and DC'ing twice per week.


----------



## janda (Feb 1, 2011)

How's everyone doing with their regimen? This thread is awfully quiet.


----------



## TruMe (Feb 2, 2011)

I've been sticking to this challenges requirements just about to a 'T'.  I do wash twice a week, one shampoo and one cowash.  The only thing that I don't do is the protein treatment EVERY week.  I wasn't too sure about doing one in the beginning anyway so I have stuck to using ORS Hair Mayo every other week.  And I don't mix the OO and peppermint oil with the mayo, I mix it in with my conditioner when I do the cowash instead.  Hope this isn't that big of a deal.  Other than that, everything is going pretty smooth.  I am so looking forward to a big difference at the end of this challenge.


----------



## orangepeel (Feb 3, 2011)

quietly playing along. I think I am going to try to make her conditioner this weekend.


----------



## mzteaze (Mar 7, 2011)

Still following along on this one.


----------



## janda (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm still going strong with her regimen. My hair needed protein in her life-- who knew?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks Ladies......

I used the UBH DC'er for the 1st time tonight. Very thankful for this thread, because I was going to try to use it each wash-day. .... 

After using it, I've decided I'd be better off using this just once a week. I followed up tonight with a Conditioning Rinse (Jasmine's Shea Butter Cream Rinse) but decided I'd better STEAM after this with a Uber Moisturizing DC'er.

I do have HV Moist 24/7 and Oyin Honey Hemp (and others), so I may try the conditioning rinse-out again. 

Thanks Again! This thread was very helpful and informative.


----------



## janeemat (Apr 12, 2011)

When I first joined I deep conditioned with conditioner mixed with oils twice a week with heat for at least 30 min and my hair flourished!  That is when I got the most growth.  I guess I need to go back to my first love.  Now is a good time to begin since I was not happy with my results after a 6 month stretch.


----------



## greight (Apr 16, 2011)

I fell of of this so bad. I've been conditioning and co-washing, etc... But I'm really thinking of doing a BC for the first time and just growing from there, to be honest. My hair ain't that bad, but I just had an issue with breakage and twists, etc that I'm looking at my hair right now and I want to start fresh.

Probably do it in May. I'm not rocking twists anymore since I'm saw them starting to chew my ends up. My fine hair can't take it.


----------



## 4mia (Apr 17, 2011)

i got the best growth with cathy


----------



## ANUBIS (Jun 19, 2011)

jumping on this 1...ordered my deep cond and creme moisturizer 3 days ago!!! cant wait to get back into the swing of growing my hair and knowing im retaining length. only thing that ever worked for my hair


----------



## Luscious850 (Jun 20, 2011)

I love the CH regimen. My hair flourished when I first discovered it in Summer 2k7. Since then I went from bandwagon to bandwagon and my hair didn't like any of them.

I've been pretty consistent with this regimen since September 2k10 and I haven't had any kind of set back. My hair is much thicker and healthier.


----------



## NewHairWOWeave (Jun 20, 2011)

I will be joining this challenge. It's nice to stick to one reggie and get  some more length


----------



## mzteaze (Jul 24, 2011)

So are we going to start a new challenge for the next year?


----------



## ANUBIS (Jul 25, 2011)

we should start a strict one where ladies only use UBH products so we can collectively see the results instead of people substituting all over the place with different products getting different results...


----------



## JudithO (Jan 29, 2012)

~~ Bumping ~~ Checking up on you guys... How you holding up with this regimen?


----------

